# Hunting club



## amoore28 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys i grew up in the southeast georgia but my family never got into dog hunting. I live in southwest georgia now and was wondering if there are dog hunting clubs you can join with out having dogs. I had alot of friends that were into it just never managed to get to go with them. ai think dog hunting is awesome and i know it gets a bad wrap sometimes but id like to join a club and keep the tradition alive. What are yalls thoughts


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 29, 2017)

If you have never hunted with dogs you have missed a thrill.  There is nothing that sounds as good as a good pack of dogs running,  deer or rabbit.  My first deer hunt was with a dog hunting club, Ohoopee River Hunting Club.  Everyone had a great time.  It really does beat hanging on the side of tree hoping something will come along.  More action, more people, good food and dogs all the good things in life.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Sep 29, 2017)

Nimrod71 said:


> If you have never hunted with dogs you have missed a thrill.  There is nothing that sounds as good as a good pack of dogs running,  deer or rabbit.  My first deer hunt was with a dog hunting club, Ohoopee River Hunting Club.  Everyone had a great time.  It really does beat hanging on the side of tree hoping something will come along.  More action, more people, good food and dogs all the good things in life.



Amen. An experience every one should have.


----------



## amoore28 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah i would really like to join a club now. Still trying to find one


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 24, 2017)

amoore28 said:


> Yeah i would really like to join a club now. Still trying to find one



Best bet is to look in Florida


----------



## woody10 (Dec 20, 2017)

There are many clubs that welcome dogless members.. I’m in Clinch county. There’s several that come to mind. Pm me if your interested and I can name off several good ones around including a couple I’m members of.


----------

